
Ask HN: User-interface design guidelines when building for first-responders? - Memosyne
As an exercise, I&#x27;m wondering if there are any resources for learning how to design modern graphical interfaces for first-responders (i.e. military, paramedics, police, etc...)? Would material design be suitable for such a high-risk environment?
======
wsh
Here’s a sampling of published recommendations:

MIL-STD-1472G, _Human Engineering_ , § 5.2.2, Displays—content

FAA AC 20-175, _Controls for Flight Deck Systems_ , Chapter 3, Additional
Guidance for Multifunction Controls

SAE ARP4032, _Human Engineering Considerations in the Application of Color to
Electronic Aircraft Displays_

ISA-TR101.02-2019, _HMI_ [Human-Machine Interface] _Usability and Performance_

IEC 62366-1, _Medical devices – Part 1: Application of usability engineering
to medical devices_

